# Got stopped by some EMS guy wanting to inspect my Rig



## fatkid (Sep 18, 2014)

OK! Totally got stopped by some guy, (who thought he was all that) that worked for LACo EMS.  Wanted to check my Certs and my Rig like he was the Cops or something.  Really????  I know I only work for an IFT company (which will remain nameless) but we need to concentrate on bigger things than giving into this guys ego trip.  

He looked like a wannabe Cop reject.  Finding nothing wrong (obviously ) he hands me his card and tells me to tell my Supv.

Is this legit??????  Anyone else run into this guy in LA County. 

BTW, he is with LA County and not LADOT.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Tell him to piss off (professionally, of course). Hope you didn't show him anything.


----------



## fatkid (Sep 18, 2014)

He had a County ID, but it said Department of Health Services not EMS!!!!  My Sup said he would look into it but did not get back to me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2014)

Can be legitimate. We will have county guys do random inspections of our rigs and certs. If we don't have all the required certs we are to contact our supervisor immediately and we are sent home for the day.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds like a state inspection. Considering they can hand out fines, you may want to comply- ego or not.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 18, 2014)

fatkid said:


> He had a County ID, but it said Department of Health Services not EMS!!!!  My Sup said he would look into it but did not get back to me.



If he's DSHS then he's probably well within his rights.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 18, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> If he's DSHS then he's probably well within his rights.


Lol wanna know how I know you're from texas?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 18, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol wanna know how I know you're from texas?



Is it my charm?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 18, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Is it my charm?


Nah just the DSHS thing lol. I get called on it cause I call it 'dishes' when I'm talking in person.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 18, 2014)

LOL I didn't even see I spelt it wrong. Spell it like you say it


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 18, 2014)

It's legit.  Guy has the proper authority of law enforcement.   They are trying to crack the whip.  Curious to what company your with.  Is it Glendale/Burbank based?


----------



## fatkid (Sep 18, 2014)

Glendale, why whats up?????  I am new and have only been on the job about a year.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 18, 2014)

fatkid said:


> Glendale, why whats up?????  I am new and have only been on the job about a year.


Glendale/Burbank companys tend to have really bad reputations with the ems community, law enforcement, dhs and the dot.  They are trying hard to clean house ill put it at that.


----------



## drl (Sep 18, 2014)

At least in SCCo, we do have county duty chiefs who will come and do random spot checks to make sure you have all your certs, the ambulance permits are all up to date, you have the required number of BVMs on board, etc, etc. Fairly sure this is legit.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 18, 2014)

drl said:


> At least in SCCo, we do have county duty chiefs who will come and do random spot checks to make sure you have all your certs, the ambulance permits are all up to date, you have the required number of BVMs on board, etc, etc. Fairly sure this is legit.


The same thing here.  If in LA you will most likely get stopped by a dot officer who will do the exact same thing.  If in the county it's most likely a DHS officer.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Sep 18, 2014)

It's legit. County, LADOT, and CHP can ask for your certs and rummage through the rig. A company got caught in LA City with a unlicensed crew and rig by DOT. EMTs recieved some cites, company got a wicked fine, and the city towed the rig.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow that is amazing.  Here in Iowa we have just a small handful of people working in our EMS bureau. That type of inspection doesn't happen here.  Heck they check your certification dates that's hardcore.   I am blown away by the thought of it.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Rick Tresnak said:


> Wow that is amazing.  Here in Iowa we have just a small handful of people working in our EMS bureau. That type of inspection doesn't happen here.  Heck they check your certification dates that's hardcore.   I am blown away by the thought of it.


And when they go through your truck do they go through it! 
They (dhs, dot) in the past had a big problem with the Russian/Armenian mob basically starting these transport companys and one for example was busted for trafficking ecstasy.  The owner is now a puppet master and somebody else runs it for him.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 19, 2014)

fatkid said:


> He had a County ID, but it said Department of Health Services not EMS!!!!  My Sup said he would look into it but did not get back to me.




Want to take a guess which LACo department EMS falls under? I bet you won't need many guesses too...

Do people seriously not know which agency their license is issued from?


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 19, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Want to take a guess which LACo department EMS falls under? I bet you won't need many guesses too...
> 
> Do people seriously not know which agency their license is issued from?


I thought it was chp or the super friends of ems los angeles division?


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 19, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> And when they go through your truck do they go through it!
> They (dhs, dot) in the past had a big problem with the Russian/Armenian mob basically starting these transport companys and one for example was busted for trafficking ecstasy.  The owner is now a puppet master and somebody else runs it for him.


Incredible. I am speechless.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Want to take a guess which LACo department EMS falls under? I bet you won't need many guesses too...
> 
> Do people seriously not know which agency their license is issued from?


Superior courts of LACo? No? Hmmmm


----------



## ZombieEMT (Sep 21, 2014)

fatkid said:


> OK! Totally got stopped by some guy, (who thought he was all that) that worked for LACo EMS.  Wanted to check my Certs and my Rig like he was the Cops or something.  Really????  I know I only work for an IFT company (which will remain nameless) but we need to concentrate on bigger things than giving into this guys ego trip.
> 
> He looked like a wannabe Cop reject.  Finding nothing wrong (obviously ) he hands me his card and tells me to tell my Supv.
> 
> ...



Isn't making sure ambulances have the appropriate staffing, certified crew members, and equipment a pretty important thing? Honestly, this is one of the things these people are hired to do, is make sure people are in compliance. If there were no measures in place, a company could hire anyone and put what ever they want on an ambulance.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 22, 2014)

ZombieEMT said:


> Isn't making sure ambulances have the appropriate staffing, certified crew members, and equipment a pretty important thing? Honestly, this is one of the things these people are hired to do, is make sure people are in compliance. If there were no measures in place, a company could hire anyone and put what ever they want on an ambulance.


But monkeys driving ambulances wouldbe awesome!


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 22, 2014)

Did he have proper ID?  did he hand you a business card with his name and contact info, that matched his proper ID?  Then let him inspect away.  

While he is doing that, maybe call your supervisor, but in reality, if he's wearing basketball shorts, flip flops, a Hawaiian shirt, and a cowboy hat, but still has the proper ID and is doing the job that he was hired to do (and is doing it correctly), you really have no right to give him any grief about it.


----------



## Rin (Sep 24, 2014)

I have to say though, if some stranger walked up to my squad on the street and wanted to inspect the interior, I don't care what ID he has in his wallet, he's not getting in.  I don't know what official inspector ID is supposed to look like.  It could be fake for all I know.  There's a lot of yahoos out there.  

Can you imagine explaining that you let some random person paw through your squad if they turn out NOT to be legit?

They can have my supervisor's number and start their inspection when I get official notice through dispatch.

Something similar happened once at my company...a crew walked out of the ED just in time to see a suit ducking out of their squad.  Turned out to be a higher up, but could've been a well-dressed drug seeker for all they knew.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2014)

Rin said:


> I have to say though, if some stranger walked up to my squad on the street and wanted to inspect the interior, I don't care what ID he has in his wallet, he's not getting in.  I don't know what official inspector ID is supposed to look like.  It could be fake for all I know.  There's a lot of yahoos out there.
> 
> Can you imagine explaining that you let some random person paw through your squad if they turn out NOT to be legit?
> 
> ...


If someone has put in the work for a county department of health ID/Badge or a CHP (highway patrol) ID/Badge they can pretty much have anything they want in my unit. I'm not going to argue. I'll call a sup and advise dispatch im out of service. 

With the way several LEOs have been arresting firefighters I'm not going to say no haha


----------



## fatkid (Sep 25, 2014)

This guy had a DHS EMS ID around his neck and was driving what looked like an LACo  Fire Expedition.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 25, 2014)

fatkid said:


> OK! Totally got stopped by some guy, (who thought he was all that)...  I know I only work for an IFT company (which will remain nameless) but we need to concentrate on bigger things than giving into this guys ego trip.



Sounds to me this guy may actually be "all that" and that the "ego trip" falls in your court on this one.


----------



## exodus (Sep 25, 2014)

fatkid said:


> This guy had a DHS EMS ID around his neck and was driving what looked like an LACo  Fire Expedition.



You are quite something.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2014)

fatkid said:


> This guy had a DHS EMS ID around his neck and was driving what looked like an LACo  Fire Expedition.


And your thinking behind all of that is that he is what a really high class drug seeker who forged documents, IDs, and stole a fire vehicle?


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And your thinking behind all of that is that he is what a really high class drug seeker who forged documents, IDs, and stole a fire vehicle?


And did all of this to score fewer narcotics than can likely be found for a few hundred bucks on any given street corner...Seems legit.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 25, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> And did all of this to score fewer narcotics than can likely be found for a few hundred bucks on any given street corner...Seems legit.



IFT, bro.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 25, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> And did all of this to score fewer narcotics than can likely be found for a few hundred bucks on any given street corner...Seems legit.



IFT, bro.... No narcs to score.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 25, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> IFT, bro.... No narcs to score.


Why wouldn't IFT be carrying any narcs? If it's ALS or CCT I imagine they would be.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 26, 2014)

fatkid said:


> This guy had a DHS EMS ID around his neck and was driving what looked like an LACo  Fire Expedition.


Yeah, sorry, but there's nothing in that description that doesn't sound legit, seriously, what else do you want?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't see what the problem is. He showed you identification, let him do his job. The more you fight against something like this the more it makes it seem like you're hiding something and the harder it's going to be on yourself and your partner.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 26, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I don't see what the problem is. He showed you identification, let him do his job. The more you fight against something like this the more it makes it seem like you're hiding something and the harder it's going to be on yourself and your partner.


Keep that thought in mind the next time you're coming home from a date and a cop at a DUI checkpoint, or  a cop who stops you for speeding, asks if you mind if he take a quick look through your car. Don't say no - the more you fight against it the more it makes it seem like you're hiding something and the harder it's going to be on yourself and your date.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Keep that thought in mind the next time you're coming home from a date and a cop at a DUI checkpoint, or  a cop who stops you for speeding, asks if you mind if he take a quick look through your car. Don't say no - the more you fight against it the more it makes it seem like you're hiding something and the harder it's going to be on yourself and your date.



I don't have anything to hide, I've let them search my truck before. Not that big of a deal since it's generally clean so it's not like there's a ton of stuff for them to throw around.


----------



## rmabrey (Sep 26, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Keep that thought in mind the next time you're coming home from a date and a cop at a DUI checkpoint, or  a cop who stops you for speeding, asks if you mind if he take a quick look through your car. Don't say no - the more you fight against it the more it makes it seem like you're hiding something and the harder it's going to be on yourself and your date.


It's actually a very time consuming and annoying process when you say yes to that. Saying no is easier. I Don't have anything to hide, I just have no Interest in being part of a fishing expedition.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I don't have anything to hide, I've let them search my truck before. Not that big of a deal since it's generally clean so it's not like there's a ton of stuff for them to throw around.


This. However I have never been asked by an officer to let them search.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 26, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Keep that thought in mind the next time you're coming home from a date and a cop at a DUI checkpoint, or  a cop who stops you for speeding, asks if you mind if he take a quick look through your car. Don't say no - the more you fight against it the more it makes it seem like you're hiding something and the harder it's going to be on yourself and your date.



Seriously the worst advice I've ever heard.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

If you say no it just prolongs the process. Usually involves a drug dog and/or waiting on the side of the road forever for them to apply for a warrant. 

It's pretty rare they're gonna try and search unless you give them a reason.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 26, 2014)

Not sure what the rules are where you guys are, but where I am we are subject to inspection any place any time regardless of how we feel about it.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Keep that thought in mind the next time you're coming home from a date and a cop at a DUI checkpoint, or  a cop who stops you for speeding, asks if you mind if he take a quick look through your car. Don't say no - the more you fight against it the more it makes it seem like you're hiding something and the harder it's going to be on yourself and your date.


There's a big difference between allowing an inspection of your employee's vehicle that your required to comply with by virtue of being licensed to practice EMS AND that company being licensed to provide EMS, and a warrantless search of your private property. 

Also, right, wrong, or indifferent, the suspicionless detention for DUI checkpoints is legal.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2014)

MrJones said:


> Keep that thought in mind the next time you're coming home from a date and a cop at a DUI checkpoint, or  a cop who stops you for speeding, asks if you mind if he take a quick look through your car. Don't say no - the more you fight against it the more it makes it seem like you're hiding something and the harder it's going to be on yourself and your date.


I was pulled over by a trooper doing a "mobile DUI checkpoint." He informed me after a cursory sobriety test that I was no longer a "DUI Suspect" and then asked me if he could "have a looksie in your vehicle." I told him absolutely not, and that was the end of that. If you've done nothing wrong, there is no reason to consent to a search. 

Which is entirely irrelevant to the discussion at hand. If your ambulances are licensed by someone, it seems fair that they would also be able to inspect them at will.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 26, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I was pulled over by a trooper doing a "mobile DUI checkpoint." He informed me after a cursory sobriety test that I was no longer a "DUI Suspect" and then asked me if he could "have a looksie in your vehicle." I told him absolutely not, and that was the end of that. If you've done nothing wrong, there is no reason to consent to a search.
> 
> Which is entirely irrelevant to the discussion at hand. If your ambulances are licensed by someone, it seems fair that they would also be able to inspect them at will.



If I had been pulled over by a "mobile DUI checkpoint" I would have told him to stuff it. The SCOTUS has laid out very specific requirements for checkpoints, including mandating advertising them and allowing a turnoff point prior to entering the checkpoint. Cops can go fish in some other pond, especially now that they have cops shooting at innocent people because they went back to their car to get their ID... after being told to go get their ID.


----------



## MrJones (Sep 26, 2014)

Remi said:


> Seriously the worst advice I've ever heard.


Your opinion is noted, but I stand by my statement.  

Seriously.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 26, 2014)

Remi said:


> Seriously the worst advice I've ever heard.


My "sarcasm meter" was pinging as I read the original response.


----------



## exodus (Sep 27, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> If I had been pulled over by a "mobile DUI checkpoint" I would have told him to stuff it. The SCOTUS has laid out very specific requirements for checkpoints, including mandating advertising them and allowing a turnoff point prior to entering the checkpoint. Cops can go fish in some other pond, especially now that they have cops shooting at innocent people because they went back to their car to get their ID... after being told to go get their ID.



At least that one got fired and is being charged with a felony.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 28, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> If I had been pulled over by a "mobile DUI checkpoint" I would have told him to stuff it. The SCOTUS has laid out very specific requirements for checkpoints, including mandating advertising them and allowing a turnoff point prior to entering the checkpoint. Cops can go fish in some other pond, especially now that they have cops shooting at innocent people because they went back to their car to get their ID... after being told to go get their ID.



Exactly. Voluntarily forfeiting your right to remain silent and/or refuse search is never in your best interest.

A state or county EMS inspector though, is an entirely different thing. For one, they aren't going to shoot you and are unlikely to plant evidence, and also, submitting to their inspection at any point is probably a condition of your employer's license to operate, and possibly a condition of your license to practice.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Tigger (Sep 29, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> If I had been pulled over by a "mobile DUI checkpoint" I would have told him to stuff it. The SCOTUS has laid out very specific requirements for checkpoints, including mandating advertising them and allowing a turnoff point prior to entering the checkpoint. Cops can go fish in some other pond, especially now that they have cops shooting at innocent people because they went back to their car to get their ID... after being told to go get their ID.


I was only advised of this after I was "let go." I was originally stopped for 32 in a 30...


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 29, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I was only advised of this after I was "let go." I was originally stopped for 32 in a 30...


Oh, well, in that case it's a "good" stop by a saturation patrol (I'm not a fan of pretense stop, but I won't argue that they aren't illegal).


----------



## fatkid (Aug 17, 2015)

OK, sorry it took so long, but I forgot to provide an update.  Well as you know I was stopped a couple months ago by someone who actually was who he had claimed, LA County EMS.  He looked through our rig and gave us a ticket for not having items on his list.  I was really nervous because he said we could not use the rig any longer.

When We got back to HQ my manager was waiting.  I was sooooooo nervous.  I began telling him what happened and he stopped me and told me not to worry about a thing and that this they just do this type of thing to flex their muscles.  THen I showed him the ticket they gave me and my manager laughed out loud.  OK, totally confused here.  He assured me nothing would come of it. 

Few months latter he brought me in his office, I totally forgot about the incident and thought I was in trouble for something.  He read me a letter saying that the entire rig inspection and ticket was a warning.  I don't know what my manager did, but the alleged trouble we were in was all a show.  Oh and yes, you all were right about the guy who I thought was bogus, he was actually the real deal but only handing out tickets that are worthless. 

Thank everyone for the replies and input


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 17, 2015)

fatkid said:


> OK, sorry it took so long, but I forgot to provide an update.  Well as you know I was stopped a couple months ago by someone who actually was who he had claimed, LA County EMS.  He looked through our rig and gave us a ticket for not having items on his list.  I was really nervous because he said we could not use the rig any longer.
> 
> When We got back to HQ my manager was waiting.  I was sooooooo nervous.  I began telling him what happened and he stopped me and told me not to worry about a thing and that this they just do this type of thing to flex their muscles.  THen I showed him the ticket they gave me and my manager laughed out loud.  OK, totally confused here.  He assured me nothing would come of it.
> 
> ...


Who do you work for?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 18, 2015)

Are you sure that ID wasn't his food handler's card?  lol

What's the point of worthless "tickets?"


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 18, 2015)

fatkid said:


> OK, sorry it took so long, but I forgot to provide an update.  Well as you know I was stopped a couple months ago by someone who actually was who he had claimed, LA County EMS.  He looked through our rig and gave us a ticket for not having items on his list.  I was really nervous because he said we could not use the rig any longer.
> 
> When We got back to HQ my manager was waiting.  I was sooooooo nervous.  I began telling him what happened and he stopped me and told me not to worry about a thing and that this they just do this type of thing to flex their muscles.  THen I showed him the ticket they gave me and my manager laughed out loud.  OK, totally confused here.  He assured me nothing would come of it.
> 
> ...


Something to remember is that the EMS compliance folks can inspect your ambulance to be sure that you have all the required minimum supplies and that all your certs are up to date. If the ambulance is out of compliance, then they'll go after your company. If they find that too many of the company's vehicles are out of compliance, then they can go so far as to pull the company's authorization to work in that county. I've never seen that happen, but it's possible. Most companies aren't going to risk that...

I've seen on the spot inspections by compliance done at hospitals where the compliance officer would check every ambulance that showed up there over a 2-3 hour period... some ambulances got dinged, none were pulled out of service, just told to restock.


----------



## squirrel15 (Aug 18, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> Something to remember is that the EMS compliance folks can inspect your ambulance to be sure that you have all the required minimum supplies and that all your certs are up to date. If the ambulance is out of compliance, then they'll go after your company. If they find that too many of the company's vehicles are out of compliance, then they can go so far as to pull the company's authorization to work in that county. I've never seen that happen, but it's possible. Most companies aren't going to risk that...



Google rural metro contra Costa and you'll see it


----------



## fatkid (Aug 20, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> Who do you work for?



I am new, but know that nobody on these forums advertise who they work for.  IFT company Los Angeles


----------



## ITBITB13 (Aug 20, 2015)

JPINFV said:


> Want to take a guess which LACo department EMS falls under? I bet you won't need many guesses too...
> 
> Do people seriously not know which agency their license is issued from?


My thoughts exactly..


----------



## NPO (Sep 12, 2015)

fatkid said:


> I am new, but know that nobody on these forums advertise who they work for.  IFT company Los Angeles


If you're afraid to say who you work for, you might want to reconsider who you work for. 

I understand not wanting to cross your bosses, and wanting to separate your opinion from your employers, but you should be proud to work where you do.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 13, 2015)

NPO said:


> If you're afraid to say who you work for, you might want to reconsider who you work for.
> 
> I understand not wanting to cross your bosses, and wanting to separate your opinion from your employers, but you should be proud to work where you do.


Absolutely not true everywhere. Some services actually have quite restrictive social media policies with severe penalties for violating them if you're found out.


----------



## NPO (Sep 13, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Absolutely not true everywhere. Some services actually have quite restrictive social media policies with severe penalties for violating them if you're found out.


I understand your company being angry over slander or libellous statements, and in this thread, I do understand withholding the OPs employer, I meant more in a generalized setting. 

The OP made it seem like not saying who you work for is the rule. 

If an employer doesnt let you even talk about where you work on social media, I'd have a problem with that too. However, social media is not the place to complain about your work either.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 13, 2015)

NPO said:


> If you're afraid to say who you work for, you might want to reconsider who you work for.
> 
> I understand not wanting to cross your bosses, and wanting to separate your opinion from your employers, but you should be proud to work where you do.


100% disagree.  If your agency is perfect, and never does anything you disagree with, and you want to advertise where you work, sure.  

But if you were to ever say anything potentially negative, or potentially controversial, or something that your employer wouldn't agree with, than I would absolutely keep your employer private, esp if you don't want it printed out and then you get called into the bosses office to explain why you wrote it.

Which is why I very very rarely give my name or employer online, esp in a public forum


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2015)

Meh. I love my place of employment and it's not difficult to figure out where it is with enough trying. I'm still happy to provide negative commentary, but I'll never say anything here I wouldn't say to the chief in a meeting either. 

I understand that some shadier places may not be run by people that are accepting of criticism, however.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 13, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Meh. I love my place of employment and it's not difficult to figure out where it is with enough trying. I'm still happy to provide negative commentary, but I'll never say anything here I wouldn't say to the chief in a meeting either.
> 
> I understand that some shadier places may not be run by people that are accepting of criticism, however.




Calling the baby ugly in a one on one with the chief is significantly different than making a public post criticizing the department. 

I never had any issue with telling my boss what I thought, but I would never do it in a public forum.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Calling the baby ugly in a one on one with the chief is significantly different than making a public post criticizing the department.
> 
> I never had any issue with telling my boss what I thought, but I would never do it in a public forum.


I strive not to publicly post non-constructive criticism nor will I post something that casts the agency in a wholly negative light. I like where I work and I don't see any need to make any sort of blanket statements about how terrible we are, because we aren't. But I do have a problem with the way somethings are done, and I'll make it a topic of discussion if I think some outside ideas are appropriate. I think its a positive sign when an agency can own its issues and look for help outside its self (obviously that happens on many more levels than just an online forum).


----------



## read2go (Sep 29, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> And when they go through your truck do they go through it!
> They (dhs, dot) in the past had a big problem with the Russian/Armenian mob basically starting these transport companys and one for example was busted for trafficking ecstasy.  The owner is now a puppet master and somebody else runs it for him.


That is fascinating. Someone very clever must have thought up that mode of transport for smuggling.


----------

